# Battery Car/with Battery Charging Circuit



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Can anyone guide me to a place where a guy can make a circuit for a inherant battery in a tender with being able to charge the inherant battery and also use a battery car like the BIK, I bought 5 of them and cannot, when wired like the instructions, can get the internal battery circuit to work!









I tried 21, 18, and 12 volt battery packs and it still does not work. BUT works fine from the plug where the battery car connects to.

I just cant believe that 2 of the 5 I have used do not work properly maybe something left OUT of the instructions...don't know.









Tony if you read this I like the circuit but this should not happen, when following the instructions. Any direction would be greatly appreciated.









Thanks

Bubba


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, which BIK?

....and what do you mean by inherant?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

internal


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg. 
I guessed that is what was meant. 
Now all I need to know is which BIK is Bubba using. There are a number of different ones.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

The 3 amp BIK.

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Just for the record, I do make a very similar device called the "Battery Conversion Module". They come in either floor mount or door mount versions. 

However, I am sure Tony will get things straightened out for you. These things are just too simple to not work. You just need to get the connections done properly.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bubba. 
I make a number of different BIK kits. I need the part number please. It will be on the printed instructions. Top Left Hand side of page # 1. 
If that isn't possible please go to the website *Products - Accessories - Install kits* click on the picture and copy the URL for me. 
Or, if you can't find that, a pic please. 

I need to be able to identify what it is that you cannot get working before I can trouble shoot the problem.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK found out the problem!

Because I am electronically challenged, but can do most anything EXCEPT figure out that there is a switch in the charger plug!

To utilize it with the MU plugs I plugged into it the plug, there by telling it that there was a battery car connected...and there wasnt, just something I Jerry rigged to use the 2 wire MU plug that I wanted to use!

I sent John with John's hobbies and he stated to check that, and in talking through it, when I explained to him what I was trying to do, he stated that that was my problem. I seperated the plug and WALAA!

Sorry for the all the Hub bub!

But really do appreciate all the help!









Like I stated I can usually work through this sort of thing but just hit a brick wall on this.

In the instructions maybe the switcdh part is taken for granted that anyone using this knows about the switch, or how this circuit works...I did not...BUT now I do!!!

Again thanks EVER SO MUCH!!!!

Bubba


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba. 
There is no switch in the charger plug. There is an SPDT switch in the charger socket (or jack). 
Inserting the extra battery pack into this socket (jack) changes the ground circuit inside the switch and disconnects the on board batteries. 
The instructions explicitly state that. 
Therefore, you have to remove the plug with the extra batteries in order for the on board batteries to be once again connected into the circuit.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, i figured out whit he was doing this morning in a phone call. Since there is a contact closure inside the Charge jack, I used the term switch, so technically there is indeed a switch, because the circuit changes when the plug is inserted.. By the way, it was me , Jonathan from Electric model works, and not John from Johns hobbies that was involved . Anthony has a mental block when it comes to my name and the company, he always forgets even though he is in my customer database for many years now. 
Anyway, he is functional and happy, so all is good. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan. 
I was trying to straighten out the nomenclature. 
There is an SPDT switch inside the charge Jack (or socket as we call them). 
There is no switch inside the plug. which is simply that. A plug. It plugs into the Jack and makes the switch inside the Jack change.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

inherant


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

All I know is that, what was not clear is now clear!

John It is hard to keep you apart from the other guy, BUT he doesn't get my money, you do...so isn't that clear enough?? Hehehehe

Thanks
guys!

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found Bubba out wondering the streets on trips. I still don't know what a BIK is??


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty. 
I don't only make my range of high performance ESC's 
*BIK* is the first part of the numbering? system I use to list my installation kits. 
It stands for *B*attery *I*nstallation *K*it, then followed by *-3* (for 3 amp) or *-6* (for 6 amp) or *-TC* for *T*rail *C*ar or *-K27* for a K-27 specific kit etc. 
Thus a *BIK-3v2* is a 3 amp kit version # 2. They include an ON - OFF switch mounted on a small pcb with screw terminals and a prewired charge jack that can also be used as a port for extra batteries carried in a trail car to extend run times. I have sold many hundreds of them as they make life easy when doing battery R/C installations.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH,,,,YEA,, I knew that!!!!!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Goooooood!! .........and now don't forget it boyo.


----------

